# Best detangler/leave-in: Kinky-Curly Knot Today



## Kaijah (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi all 

I just wanted to share about an amazing detangler I've been using, called Kinky-Curly Knot Today. It's actually a "human product" - I bought it to use on my own thick, hip-length curly hair - but started using it on my malts earlier in the winter when they started having matting/tangle issues with the horrid winter dryness (oh the lovely Nebraska winters...).

And I just have to say... it's incredible. A small half-pea sized blob worked into a knot on dry hair, and the tangle practically melts apart just being worked with fingers. A few swipes with my Maddan brush, a quick run through with a fine tooth comb and it's like the tangle never happened - no damage at all. The dogs don't even get restless while I'm working one through because it takes less than three minutes, and there's no pulling.

Ingredients: Organic mango fruit extract, organic slippery elm, organic marshmallow root, organic lemongrass, cetyl alcohol, behentrimonium methosulfate, citric acid, phenoxyethanol and natural fragrance

It's some mucilage ingredients (slippery elm + marshmallow are amazing demulcents) and conditioning ingredients (cetyl alcohol + behentrimonium methosulfate) mixed with some natural fragrance and preservative. It smells like mangoes, but it fades from the hair once it's dry. I've had no issues with build up from it (on my hair or the dogs... lol) it washes out easily just with the mild surfactants in conditioners.
For those who watch out for certain ingredients but still haven't learned the 80,000 different label names: it has no silicones, no protein, no glycerin, and no parabens.

It's also really nice as a general leave in for the dogs... makes tangles less likely overall (mine tend to just get them behind their ears, in their arm pits, and sometimes the tail/hip area if I don't keep up with regular brushing). It doesn't add too much weight to the hair to make it look greasy, but I did find it helped with some winter static.

Here's the listing for it on Amazon.com, but I've also seen it at Whole Foods and some Targets. It's usually around $12 for an 8 ounce bottle, but it lasts ages, even with me and the dogs using it. :thumbsup: (This turned out long.... but I loooove talking about products that I enjoy!)


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for sharing this product!!! Might have to give it a try - i like when mats melt away


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! It's always good to know something really does the job it claims to do!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks for sharing n great that both me n the fluff can use !


----------

